# Jay Alan Yim



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Jay Alan Yim (born April 24, 1958) is an American composer and recipient of a 1994 Guggenheim Fellowship.

blablabla studied in important places blalabla awards bla important orchestras, etc

The guy has a variety of influences, most notably Takemitsu and perhaps late Boulez). He's done traditional, electronic and intermedia pieces. I like some of them, examples:

Piano: Timescreen 
Ensemble: dreamin/gField
Chamber orchestra: Cloud Forest (in memory of Toru Takemitsu) 
Orchestral: neverthesamerivertwice 

list of works in his web page

Time will tell if he survives or becomes simply an obscure side note 'that guy with a lot of energy, light sensuousness and little else'.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I listened to this piece by Yim. I did not enjoy it because it sounded very similar to other pieces I have come across by Weinberg and Sofia Gubaidulina.

Yim's piece






Gubaidulina's piece


----------

